# Anyone having die offs due to temp in tanks?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed some shrimp die offs due to warmer water temps?

I have been keeping my lights off quite a bit to help keep the tanks cooler, but still even with the air on its 75F in my tanks and Ive noticed a few shrimps have died recently.

I know its not due to PH problems as these tanks are stable (I check them every other day)

What do you use to keep the temp down?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

My tanks go up to 27 C and still have no problems.

I doubt 24 C will cause die offs.


----------



## bluescorpio (Mar 13, 2011)

I got fans continously blowing to the top of my aquarium water surface and it thelps.
got it from lucky for around $40 something with 4 mini fans that can be mount on the side of any 20G + aquariums. said to be able to lower temp by 2c-4c. keeping mine at about 22c with a heater. and room temp is @ 26. 
Or, get some RO water n make ice cubes then put them in the tank would help a little too i suppose


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I've noticed a few die off for me the other day, I woke up to see about 10 swarming the dead one... I didn't even get a chance to pull it out... All my parameters are in check as well... So I am really unsure if it's temp... But I've noticed the temp is floating above 25 myself, and with me at work, hard to keep it cool, ive been running light less, and have a fan blowing on the tank... When I get home I've been doing ice cubes.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Take a look *here* Anna....both pages.....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I like some of those ideas. I didn't think about the food Jay, you just may have given me the culprit. I fed Mosura Specialty food and algae wafers to them in the last 3 days, so maybe too much high protein food was the culprit! 

Will just let them go without for a few days now....they can eat the oak leaf.

I like those fans!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

75F is 24C it's good temperature for CRS. Take into account some other reasons.

I had some dead shrimps last summer when temperature in my tank was 29-30C during 3-5 days. That hurts them for sure.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Gonna try the ice bottle thing ... 

Even the tank in the basement is at 27.4C today. 

Hope everyone's shrimp survive the heat wave!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> Gonna try the ice bottle thing ...
> 
> Even the tank in the basement is at 27.4C today.
> 
> Hope everyone's shrimp survive the heat wave!


Wow, your house don't have any AC? My basement is actually pretty cool because of the leaks from the AC.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

There is only AC for select rooms where the shrimp tanks are not located, I didnt think the basement would be that hot.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, becareful then. One day of 27C is ok but long term can have an adverse in health for the shrimps. Depending on how your system is setup. Adding an air stone is just as effective as the fan option. That would have been my prefer method if I have this kind of problem.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I have computer fans on my 2.5gal betta and my 20gal long planted shrimp tank. Drops them both about 5-10c. I don't bother on my turtle tanks, they come from Florida and are used to warmer temps. Their water is like 83c, their basking area is like 96c and they still go and bask all day, so the heat doesn't bother them.

On my 20gal long, I actually have a heater in their right now and the heater kicks on and off all day to keep it at 75c otherwise the fans bring it too low and rather than watching all day and turning the fans on and off, I keep them on, heater set and it stays at 75c stable.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody know if the heat would affect saltwater fish/ invertebrates? My reef tank temp went up to about 88 F. I lost 2 chromis and 2 mandarins. After close examination, I cannot find any copepods in my sump. Everything else is fine, so it seems. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would say yes, very much so. I lost everything myself a couple of summers ago when the AC kicked out :/


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

getochkn said:


> I have computer fans on my 2.5gal betta and my 20gal long planted shrimp tank. Drops them both about 5-10c. I don't bother on my turtle tanks, they come from Florida and are used to warmer temps. Their water is like 83c, their basking area is like 96c and they still go and bask all day, so the heat doesn't bother them.
> 
> On my 20gal long, I actually have a heater in their right now and the heater kicks on and off all day to keep it at 75c otherwise the fans bring it too low and rather than watching all day and turning the fans on and off, I keep them on, heater set and it stays at 75c stable.


 I hope you mean "F" rather than "C" in those temperatures.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> I hope you mean "F" rather than "C" in those temperatures.


Yes I did. lol.


----------

